

Nvidia  CEO Jen Hsun Huang Interviews Tesla Motors CEO Elon Musk - davidiach
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAM6DbRlOJk

======
nailer
I love this style of interview. Would love to see Carmack and Linus interview
each other.

